# Fbt spawn!



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Like really really. Little balls on their own.
TONS of it.
What do I do?
I don't want to be overrun with FBTs so shall I get rid of some of it?
Cheers.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Like really really. Little balls on their own.
> TONS of it.
> What do I do?
> I don't want to be overrun with FBTs so shall I get rid of some of it?
> Cheers.


You probably won't rear them all mate - or if you do, you'd better think about getting a stand at this years Portsmouth show


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex M said:


> You probably won't rear them all mate - or if you do, you'd better think about getting a stand at this years Portsmouth show


hahaha. I might give them away to pet shops in my area. I only want a few of them to rear myself. Just for experience.
I wonder what they'll look like! My male is green with a creamy belly and my female is brown with a red belly!

First steps?


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

when mine spawned last year they turn from eggs into lil floaty whiteish things then tads. They grow pretty quickly and i even saw one of mine last year with another tadpole in its mouth. Im thinking you'll do well with them.:thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Shall I move them to another tank?


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> First steps?


I seperated mine into a seperate tank with an airstone until they grew.Fed the tads on goldfish food. Then offered land and raised them for abit on fruitflies. I then gave my only 3 survivors to my cousin. Ofcourse you can give yours to who ever you want.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Give some to meeeeeeee! :2thumb:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

move them into the biggest tank you can to stand a chance of some surviving. put some elodia (pond weed) in there with them.
they might not be as colourful as the adults
good luck flanman :2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

well flan, I'm only over the water from you, if you're giving some away *cough* i'll take some, and you know what i'd even get on the boat to meet you! lol.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> I seperated mine into a seperate tank with an airstone until they grew.Fed the tads on goldfish food. Then offered land and raised them for abit on fruitflies. I then gave my only 3 survivors to my cousin. Ofcourse you can give yours to who ever you want.


That sounds cool. I need to get an airstone!



manda88 said:


> Give some to meeeeeeee! :2thumb:


Come and get some. You're more than welcome! haha



richie.b said:


> move them into the biggest tank you can to stand a chance of some surviving. put some elodia (pond weed) in there with them.
> they might not be as colourful as the adults
> good luck flanman :2thumb:


I have a 10 gallon. Is that too small? :/
I'll grab some pondweed later when I'm in town.



jennlovesfrogs said:


> well flan, I'm only over the water from you, if you're giving some away *cough* i'll take some, and you know what i'd even get on the boat to meet you! lol.


You want some spawn? Fine with me! How much would you like?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I best not get some really, I'm having to secretly get my pygmys, so if I got anything else I'd definitely be pushing it!! But thank you anyway, I wish I could have some! One day when I have my frog house I will contact you, haha.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

ooo well errrr not too much lol. need to sort my tank out first to keep it! (means going in my scray loft lol) tell me what I need to keep it please!

my tank is a clear seal one not sure on the size but it's big enough for a few toads. 

<<< off to do some research (in danger of being called a noob and a muppet here) lol.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> ooo well errrr not too much lol. need to sort my tank out first to keep it! (means going in my scray loft lol) tell me what I need to keep it please!
> 
> my tank is a clear seal one not sure on the size but it's big enough for a few toads.
> 
> <<< off to do some research (in danger of being called a noob and a muppet here) lol.


haha me too!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I best not get some really, I'm having to secretly get my pygmys, so if I got anything else I'd definitely be pushing it!! But thank you anyway, I wish I could have some! One day when I have my frog house I will contact you, haha.


We have the spare fish tank though we could well give it a go at rearing some. we wouldnt need to buy anything for them. It could go in our room ontop of the drawers


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> We have the spare fish tank though we could well give it a go at rearing some. we wouldnt need to buy anything for them. It could go in our room ontop of the drawers


STOP TEMPTING ME!!!!!! You're the reason we have so many frogs cos you allow me to get them, you naughty boy!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

good idea flanman share it around more change of it surviving if people, sorry muppets only have a bit each : victory:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

well that looks easy enough! shall get it all sorted out


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

manda88 said:


> STOP TEMPTING ME!!!!!! You're the reason we have so many frogs cos you allow me to get them, you naughty boy!


Thats only because i want them as well though. otherwise i wouldnt let you.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Thats only because i want them as well though. otherwise i wouldnt let you.


To be honest I'd rather swap the fishtank with Kirsty for her viv so we can have geckos, no offence FBT babies!
But in all seriousness, I really don't think we should get any more pets right now, not for at least a few months!!
Sorry for going off topic AGAIN...


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

richie.b said:


> good idea flanman share it around more change of it surviving if people, sorry muppets only have a bit each : victory:


That's the plan. Is there anything I can do to prevent my toads from spawning again? Like lower the water level or summink?



jennlovesfrogs said:


> well that looks easy enough! shall get it all sorted out


It does look alright. Apparently they turn into 'poles within a couple of days!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> To be honest I'd rather swap the fishtank with Kirsty for her viv so we can have geckos, no offence FBT babies!
> But in all seriousness, I really don't think we should get any more pets right now, not for at least a few months!!
> Sorry for going off topic AGAIN...


Well they're up for grabs if you want them Mat & Mand.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> that's the plan. Is there anything i can do to prevent my toads from spawning again? Like lower the water level or summink?


the toad pill?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

haha. Or tiny little condoms.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

The tank I'm using to rear them in has a 5% UVB light in it.
Shall I use this or not?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Well they're up for grabs if you want them Mat & Mand.


When they spawn again we will have some! But for now I will have to say thank you but not this time , if we weren't renting then I'd have them, the landlord would probably have a heart attack if he saw the 60x45x60 we've just put in the lounge, let alone three more terrariums and a 90l fishtank! :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> Like really really. Little balls on their own.
> TONS of it.
> What do I do?
> I don't want to be overrun with FBTs so shall I get rid of some of it?
> Cheers.


 
Aw, my little boy's finally done the business...... I'm sooo proud!! :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flanmans going to be a grandflanman! Congratulations!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

fatlad69 said:


> Flanmans going to be a grandflanman! Congratulations!!!!:2thumb:


 
Yes, but that also means I'm going to be a great-grandmuppet because it's my FBT's offspring now fathering more offspring!!:lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> Yes, but that also means I'm going to be a great-grandmuppet because it's my FBT's offspring now fathering more offspring!!:lol2:


Unbelievable you don't look a day over 28!:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Give me some :gasp: . Hehe these are on my list next  Let me know how the rearing goes!


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

fatlad69 said:


> Unbelievable you don't look a day over 28!:whistling2:


 
I'm not!!!! 



Sadly I'm a few years over instead!! :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> I'm not!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I'm a few years over instead!! :lol2:


I know I was being polite!:blush:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

fatlad69 said:


> I know I was being polite!:blush:


I know, you muppet!!!


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

if the eggs didn't hatch so quickly i would have asked for some, i'd love to rear my own from eggs but they'd probably hatch on the way here by post. 

i guess i'll just have to hope someone near me has some spawn soon instead


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> I know, you muppet!!!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm all set up! Got myself a small filter (don't worry, it isn't too powerful) and some aquarium plants.
Transferred all the spawn into the tank which has a sand substrate. I'm gonna do a video for Day 1 of the spawn and upload it to my youtube channel.
Link you later.
THIS IS SO EXCITING!

Thank you everyone who's given/giving me advice, especially Pipkin who personally bred the male!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh and I've got a daylight bulb on them at the moment (just for aesthetic purposes) as I'm unsure whether to use a UVB bulb on them!
It'd only be a 2% if I was. Will this be safe?


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

i didnt use a light. Are you putting the filter pump with the outlet facing upwards? i find that worked well once they were proper tads.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> i didnt use a light. Are you putting the filter pump with the outlet facing upwards? i find that worked well once they were proper tads.


Water outlet comes out of the water and then sprays water back down into the water.
Hard to explain. I did make a video but I can't find my camera lead!


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

cool congrats on them spawning dude:2thumb:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Like really really. Little balls on their own.
> TONS of it.
> What do I do?
> I don't want to be overrun with FBTs so shall I get rid of some of it?
> Cheers.



i would buy some off of you if you are able to send in post at my cost. thanks


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Trouble is they'll become tadpoles in a couple of days.
I don't even know if it's legal to post tadpoles. Or if they'd survive


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

got my tank ready  can collect whenever, obviously child care permitting!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Fantastic. You let me know what day/time is good for you and I'll be there!
How many eggs do you want (bearing in mind they might not all survive)?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Rear as many as you can. By all means give some to your friends on here, but don't feel the need to just give them to petshops. You won't get a great deal per individual froglet but i can help you sell them to your 2 nearest specialist herptile wholesalers in Dorset and Hampshire if you wish. Do remember though, aquatics shops buying around 200 Bombina orientalis at a time can get them for as little as 84p PER WC ADULT but that's buying direct from Singapore. But you'll hopefully have some nice CB froglets available, and although you won't get as much as 84p per froglet, there's no reason why you can't make yourself a few quid out of it or even swap them for other amphibians/dry goods etc. Fire bellied toads always sell well. Good luck with rearing them mate, Al


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Cheers Al.
I did go into a pet shop near me the other day as I've seen them sell orientalis before (they actually had some in today). They said they'd be interested in taking some off of me!
I'd love to make money out of it but as it's my first try (and with a complete lack of equipment!) I'm not getting my hopes up on a high success rate.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Cheers Al.
> I did go into a pet shop near me the other day as I've seen them sell orientalis before (they actually had some in today). They said they'd be interested in taking some off of me!
> I'd love to make money out of it but as it's my first try (and with a complete lack of equipment!) I'm not getting my hopes up on a high success rate.


I think the problem is that people often see all those eggs, and in the enthusiasm of it all, think they'll rear them all into healthy young froglets. Fortunately you recognise that this isn't the case. Give them as much space as you can (very important when rearing in numbers) and give them plenty of aquatic vegetation, algae etc to graze on plus spirulina. Tadpoles fed on a mainly vegetarian diet will take longer to develop but you will end up with much more robust froglets than those fed on an animal based diet. I would recommend that you also give them some crushed fish flake as well though to vary the diet. To raise bigger numbers, if i were you i'd also recommend popping some outside in a large vat with added pondweed but make sure it's out of constant direct sunlight and that our native amphibians cannot get in, nor that it overflows (i drill holes at a certain level around my vats). It is unlikely this is the last you've heard of them breeding by the way, to give you an idea my B.variegata breed ALL through the summer. Any other questions, i will be happy to help you. Good luck and have fun, Al


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex M said:


> I think the problem is that people often see all those eggs, and in the enthusiasm of it all, think they'll rear them all into healthy young froglets. Fortunately you recognise that this isn't the case. Give them as much space as you can (very important when rearing in numbers) and give them plenty of aquatic vegetation, algae etc to graze on plus spirulina. Tadpoles fed on a mainly vegetarian diet will take longer to develop but you will end up with much more robust froglets than those fed on an animal based diet. I would recommend that you also give them some crushed fish flake as well though to vary the diet. To raise bigger numbers, if i were you i'd also recommend popping some outside in a large vat with added pondweed but make sure it's out of constant direct sunlight and that our native amphibians cannot get in, nor that it overflows (i drill holes at a certain level around my vats). It is unlikely this is the last you've heard of them breeding by the way, to give you an idea my B.variegata breed ALL through the summer. Any other questions, i will be happy to help you. Good luck and have fun, Al


Yeah. I don't have huuuuuge tanks to raise them. They do have vegetation in their tank. Just uploading a video of what I'm doing and my set-up, now!
Will link in a bit!
Won't it be far too cold to keep them outside?

As for more breeding... I haven't heard any calling since the night she layed! Yay... I hope I don't get more haha.

Thank you, by the way. Expect more questions! haha


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Congrats on the eggs, you needn't worry about not having lots of fancy equipment to rear them, I've got a bunch of orientalis tads growing on in a series of margarine and ice cream tubs at the moment. As long as you give them a good quality flake diet, don't over-crowd them, and keep the water sweet you can't go far wrong. Just make sure you get your fruit flies etc. sorted ready for when they leave the water.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

pollywog said:


> Congrats on the eggs, you needn't worry about not having lots of fancy equipment to rear them, I've got a bunch of orientalis tads growing on in a series of margarine and ice cream tubs at the moment. As long as you give them a good quality flake diet, don't over-crowd them, and keep the water sweet you can't go far wrong. Just make sure you get your fruit flies etc. sorted ready for when they leave the water.


Thanks Andrew. I might move them to ice cream tubs once they start hatching (is that the word?). How many do you put per tub? Ordered a fruit fly culture today, so I'll get that up and running for when they turn into froglets.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I've got them about half dozen to a tub with an air line gently bubbling in the corner of each tub (no air stone), I change the water partially every couple of days. 
This isn't how I'd normally rear them but they were earlier breeding this year than usual and it was still to cold to do what I'd usually do with them.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah. I don't have huuuuuge tanks to raise them. They do have vegetation in their tank. Just uploading a video of what I'm doing and my set-up, now!
> Will link in a bit!
> Won't it be far too cold to keep them outside?
> 
> ...


As long as they don't freeze then the tadpoles will be fine, all it will do is slow down their development, this will speed up as water temperatures increase. But good point regarding current temperature, i wouldn't recommend putting actual spawn outside at the moment, but it's only a matter of weeks before i would consider you'd be safe to do so. April starts tomorrow and once this colder snap disappears temperatures will obviously start to climb and optimal conditions for rearing Bombina will be just around the corner (although do keep an eye on the weather reports i might add). Look forward to the vid, Al


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

pollywog said:


> I've got them about half dozen to a tub with an air line gently bubbling in the corner of each tub (no air stone), I change the water partially every couple of days.
> This isn't how I'd normally rear them but they were earlier breeding this year than usual and it was still to cold to do what I'd usually do with them.


Alright that's cool. I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the help.



Alex M said:


> As long as they don't freeze then the tadpoles will be fine, all it will do is slow down their development, this will speed up as water temperatures increase. But good point regarding current temperature, i wouldn't recommend putting actual spawn outside at the moment, but it's only a matter of weeks before i would consider you'd be safe to do so. April starts tomorrow and once this colder snap disappears temperatures will obviously start to climb and optimal conditions for rearing Bombina will be just around the corner (although do keep an eye on the weather reports i might add). Look forward to the vid, Al


Youtube ALWAYS makes my uploads fail! It might take a few attempts (I'm on attempt #4 already). Nightmare.
Thank youuu!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh and at room temperature you're looking at around a week for them to hatch and then a day or 2 for them to become free swimming so plenty of time for you to sort yourself out.


As Al says the tadpoles would be ok outdoors, back when I was really into them I was rearing several thousand each year and most of them in vats, barrels, and tubs in the garden.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh, I read they would hatch in 2 or 3 days!
I guess the internet was... wrong...? WRONG?
haha

Here's the video if you want a watch chaps: YouTube - Raising Fire-bellied Toads from spawn. Day one.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh, I read they would hatch in 2 or 3 days!
> I guess the internet was... wrong...? WRONG?
> haha
> 
> Here's the video if you want a watch chaps: YouTube - Raising Fire-bellied Toads from spawn. Day one.


All depends on the temperature my friend, please note though that Andrew did give you this as an approximate at room temperature . At later 70'sF it'll only take a few days or so before they're clinging to the jelly. Just about to watch the video.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

All looks ok to me, eggs look fertile as i'm sure you can see them darkening, but a couple of suggestions - you could add some Elodea etc to your adults tank, apart from the obvious aesthetics appeal, the plants will help break down excess waste from your frogs, although it's obvious you keep them in a nice and clean environment. You will need to do frequent changes with aged water for the tadpoles, this will in the long run give you a better chance of rearing more to the froglet stage. The other recommendation would be to hoover your floor, and remove any jazz mags out of shot before hitting the record button. Keep up the good work, Al


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex M said:


> All looks ok to me, eggs look fertile as i'm sure you can see them darkening, but a couple of suggestions - you could add some Elodea etc to your adults tank, apart from the obvious aesthetics appeal, the plants will help break down excess waste from your frogs, although it's obvious you keep them in a nice and clean environment. You will need to do frequent changes with aged water for the tadpoles, this will in the long run give you a better chance of rearing more to the froglet stage. The other recommendation would be to hoover your floor, and remove any jazz mags out of shot before hitting the record button. Keep up the good work, Al


hahahaha. I was excited when I made that video! I had no time to clean!
My next plan was to do up the FBT tank. I will pop some aquatic plants in there.
Ta for lookin'.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Alex M said:


> The other recommendation would be to hoover your floor, and remove any jazz mags out of shot before hitting the record button. Keep up the good work, Al


Dirty boy!!! :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you need any advice about the fruit flies just shout!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I should probably be less vague than room temperature, at the high teens to low twenties you're looking at about 5-7 days, bump the temperature into the mid twenties and your looking at about 4 days. I don't recall ever having any Bombina hatch as soon as 2-3 days but I guess if you did bump the temperature up higher they would do.
If you keep them on the cool side things will take longer but you'll ultimately get bigger hardier froglets.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> If you need any advice about the fruit flies just shout!


Will do. I'm not overly keen on the things.



pollywog said:


> I should probably be less vague than room temperature, at the high teens to low twenties you're looking at about 5-7 days, bump the temperature into the mid twenties and your looking at about 4 days. I don't recall ever having any Bombina hatch as soon as 2-3 days but I guess if you did bump the temperature up higher they would do.
> If you keep them on the cool side things will take longer but you'll ultimately get bigger hardier froglets.


That's definitely what I want! Well it's been 3 days so far... so I haven't got long to wait!
Thanks.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> Hey guys. I'm all set up! Got myself a small filter (don't worry, it isn't too powerful) and some aquarium plants.
> Transferred all the spawn into the tank which has a sand substrate. I'm gonna do a video for Day 1 of the spawn and upload it to my youtube channel.
> Link you later.
> THIS IS SO EXCITING!
> ...


 
Well, I didn't *personally* beed the male!!! There's laws against that sort of thing, y'know!!:lol2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Lmao :d


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> Well, I didn't *personally* beed the male!!! There's laws against that sort of thing, y'know!!:lol2:


Psht. You know what I mean!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

My FBTs haven't mated (yet) - got 2 females and 1 male. Out of interest, what is the survival rate given the large amount of spawn that appears to have been produced?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> My FBTs haven't mated (yet) - got 2 females and 1 male. Out of interest, what is the survival rate given the large amount of spawn that appears to have been produced?


I have no idea yet! I did get three tadpoles this afternoon though!


----------

